# MGG Blue Tuna



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I am a huge fan of watches, it's a hobby that my Dad, I and my Granddad to a certain degree, share. . While Pops can afford more luxury items, I prefer the more functional tool sport watch. For my birthday this year, I got myself a newly released Seiko "Baby Tuna", a beautiful dive watch that has a LOT of great facets, recesses, details and otherwise sweet design elements to it. It is known as the Tuna has it has it's roots in the original Tuna Can dive watch from the 1970s, where the case design was very much like a tuna can.

My particular flavour of Baby Tuna is blue. Blue face, blue shroud and I added a blue band, it's one of my faves. So much that I wanted to try to make a personal shooter that matched it and I recently received a 25lb box of G10.

The core of this is a .05 aluminum (but there wasn't a need for it, it's kind of an aesthetic choice), two pieces of .155" black G10 bread is topped off with .25 blue G10 on the target side. The clips are made from natural G10 and moonglow and the pinky kicker is a cake of moonglow, blue plexiglass, .030 blue G10 and black C-tek. Moonglow pips decorate the face and hide the aluminum pins that extend into blind holes that hold the massive .75 walnut shooter side scale. The walnut slab was then reduced heavily to fit my hand to distribute the pressure of the bands. To make it a little more exciting, a strip of Indian Rosewood with moonglow inlay was set into the spine. There was so much room, that I added a little clip tool to the base.

I tried to get as many details as I could from the Baby Tuna watch and apply it the Blue Tuna, in particular, the dial scallops (in the finger choils and handle base) and the case recesses (inside the fork yoke)

The whole thing was treated with BLO and wax and a cloth wheel buff.

I can't wait to shoot this thing at Nathan's shoot this March!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Eric, that is one of the most amazing slingshots I have ever seen. Love it!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I absolutely love EVERYTHING about this thread. Amazing story, awesome pics in progress, fantastic attention to detail and wonderful finished photos.

What a beautiful combo. You'll be shooting in style when you pair them up.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

brucered said:


> I absolutely love EVERYTHING about this thread. Amazing story, awesome pics in progress, fantastic attention to detail and wonderful finished photos.
> 
> What a beautiful combo. You'll be shooting in style when you pair them up.


I have a whole box full of watches that are begging for partners.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is an absolutely stunning piece of slingshot art!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

That is phenomenal! The walnut contrasts nicely with the synthetics, and the overall effect looks great. Also: 25 POUNDS of g10!? :blink:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done!

Very well done!!! Colors, shaping to fit your personal comfort and the moon glow is a topper.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

The Mad scientist strikes again - Excellent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

SSOTM nominee!!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

That pretty much takes the cake. All of the cake. Thats insane.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow....just wow....


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Like the watch, your new luminescent wood/synthetics frame is, well, beyond my imagination. But that is why you are a jeweler of slingshots. The deep plush ergonomics you are building into frames makes me smack my lips...yummy slingshot stuff Eric! That prominent pinky tang and plush handle with deep deep index and thumb rests..it all demands top approval of anyone who appreciates ergonomics...not to mention the art form itself.

Amazing. I wish there was an English word more emphatic. By the way, I'm also into watches. Rolexes, Rado ceramic (gun metal color), antique pocket watches and one with a clear back so you can see the works. Next SS photos I take of forthcoming projects, I'll show some of 'em off. We seem to appreciate some of the same things. Saludos!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow! Wow! Wow! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Scary good. Borderline redonkulous.

This handle detail is obscene:









If that doesn't look like the pilot light in a mermaid's oven I'll put in with ya!

Spectacular work!


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

What a beauty Eric, how many hours do you have into making her?


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

WTG Eric.....you da man.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Oahu1 said:


> What a beauty Eric, how many hours do you have into making her?


I don't actually remember, I started on Friday...finished on Saturday.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Eric, you keep pumping our really nice slingshots. I really dig the built in clips.

Also, I've seen that Seiko Prospex in a shop and it's freaking huge.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Eric, you keep pumping our really nice slingshots. I really dig the built in clips.
> 
> Also, I've seen that Seiko Prospex in a shop and it's freaking huge.


Did you try it on? It wears like a 42mm even tho it's a 50mm, the curved and scalloped back conforms to the wrist reallllly nicely.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> Did you try it on? It wears like a 42mm even tho it's a 50mm, the curved and scalloped back conforms to the wrist reallllly nicely.


No, just admired it through the display. It just looked way too big for my wrist.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow!very very very nice!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

It is always exciting to see your work Eric !!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

How did I not post the glow pics?!


----------



## Slinglots (Feb 19, 2016)

It evens Glows!! Wow what talent to to something together that perfect in every detail!! Beautiful!! Love it!!


----------

